# Interesting Amare/USA basketball article



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

From Scoop Jackson:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=jackson/080807&sportCat=nba




> On the eve of the opening ceremony, it's too late to do anything about it. This team has other concerns too -- like occasional apathetic defense, intensity lapses and not having anyone besides Michael Redd to drop needles from 30 feet or anyone besides Tayshaun Prince to lock down a player like Spain's Juan Carlos Navarro if he gets warm. But what's missing is …
> 
> Amare Stoudemire.


Interesting take.. Amare isn't Rick Mahorn out there, but no one is ever going to confuse him for being a nice guy like Dwight Howard is, that's for sure.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

i agree with the article.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Amare should have been on the team over J Kidd IMO. They could use the extra big over the third PG.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, we all wish Duncan, KG, and Stoudemire were on the team, but they aren't. It's a good article, but kinda insulting to the team that is there. I don't like that he's taking pot shots at the Team USA who expressed an interest and intention to play. Especially when we all know that the world is better and the games won't be routs anymore like they were in Barcelona.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Yes, we all wish Duncan, KG, and Stoudemire were on the team, but they aren't. It's a good article, but kinda insulting to the team that is there. I don't like that he's taking pot shots at the Team USA who expressed an interest and intention to play. Especially when we all know that the world is better and the games won't be routs anymore like they were in Barcelona.


KG sure, but we saw how well Duncan fared in international competition in Athens 2004. No thanks.

And you're saying that we shouldn't point out flaws of a team just because they expressed an interest to represent their country on the world's biggest stage for athletes? Why should we have to thank them and be unable to criticize them when they're doing something most people can do only in their wildest dreams? I don't think they're beyond pointing out flaws. Although I do agree the article could have been more tactful in some ways.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Arclite said:


> KG sure, but we saw how well Duncan fared in international competition in Athens 2004. No thanks.
> 
> And you're saying that we shouldn't point out flaws of a team just because they expressed an interest to represent their country on the world's biggest stage for athletes? Why should we have to thank them and be unable to criticize them when they're doing something most people can do only in their wildest dreams? I don't think they're beyond pointing out flaws. Although I do agree the article could have been more tactful in some ways.


No, it's more like he's insulting them because he can. They've won all of their games so far, they're all playing defense, and Amare OPTED not to play. Therefore you can't say, "Man, this team would be so much better with Amare." He chose not to represent the USA. The USA can score in the paint at will against any team. They're lacking in 3pt shooting and I don't think Amare could help them with that. I just feel like this article is a bad article that's being overly critical of the team and just being negative for the sake of it. It felt like it was written by a twelve year old. "Man, if Amare dunked that ball, the other team would just give up. They'd stop playing hard because he dunked the ball so hard. The US economy would become bullish again, China would forgive all of USA's debt, and everyone would have an Escalade and $0.50/gal gas!"

Come on, his dunks would intimidate the opposing team more than anyone else? If that was true then the Suns would have defeated the Spurs in the playoffs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hindsight is 20/20 as far as the team doing great, but the article was written after a poor showing against a poorer team without it's best player.

And as far as being written by a twelve year old, well... it is Scoop Jackson after all.


----------

